# I know you've heard it before... But this is what worked for me!



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Geeze, I haven't been here in almost 2 years, but I thought I'd come share with everyone what made me feel better!

After suffering with DR and occassionally feeling some DP for almost 2 years, and trying everything under the sun to get rid of this problem (except medications), I've learned there may be no way to make your DP/DR go away completely, but you can live a wonderful "normal" life at 90%!

My DR is anxiety induced. I suffer(ed) from panic disorder, agoraphobia, PTSD and OCD... SO this may not work for those of you that suffer from drug (legal or not including anti-biotics) related symptoms.

Try these things, just remember it will not go away over night, you have to stick to it!

1. Venture out of your "safe zone". I know this may be difficult at first but not running and hiding and standing strong will help you feel like you have control again. If at first it seems too much, just tell your self "it's only DP/DR it CAN NOT AND WILL NOT harm me. I am safe and this feeling will go away! I CAN control this."

2. Go back to school or work. I know sometimes our DP/DR makes it seem like we're not every going to be able to do what we love or even what we need to do to function in society, but that's not the case at all. Taking your mind off the DP/DR with school work helps to forgot you even have it. Also, when you've completed a task whether at school, work or just in everyday life, it will give you the strength and courage to know that "hey if I can do this, I can do WHATEVER I want!."

3. Get off the computer! Stop searching and researching for cures! It comes from within! At first I think it's very acceptable and "normal" to get on line and find others you can share your problem and story with, and to try so desperately to find a cure anyway you can. After a while all this does is make you focus completely on whatever's wrong with you, you become one minded and it engolfs your entire life. Get out especially with weather permitting. The sun is an excellent provider of vitamin D and also helps put you in a better mood.

4. Don't be ashamed of having this disorder. At first the only people that knew what was going on with me were my mother, brother and a few close friends. Now I talk to everyone that wants to listen, and even some that dont care! Talking about it helps you to not be a victim. Talking about it helps you feel like you can have control over this horrific thing that for some reason has happened to you.

5. Exercise! Working out, cardio, running, walking, playing sports, doing yard work, riding a bike, yoga, pilates, swimming, hiking... Whatever it is, DO IT! It helps relieve anxiety and gets your blood flowing. For some reason, it just makes you feel better! Now as I've stated, it will not help immediately, when I first started going to the gym, I thought I was going to have a heart attack (at 24 yrs old) but after my body got used to it, I felt great!

Try these tips, They worked for me, hopefully they can help you as well.
I'll be posting my DR/DP story and how I came to recovery with in the next few days. Please take a look at it, when I was at my worst, coming and reading about how it is possible to defeat this disorder always lifted my spirits!


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

stephanie3 said:


> Geeze, I haven't been here in almost 2 years, but I thought I'd come share with everyone what made me feel better!
> 
> After suffering with DR and occassionally feeling some DP for almost 2 years, and trying everything under the sun to get rid of this problem (except medications), I've learned there may be no way to make your DP/DR go away completely, but you can live a wonderful "normal" life at 90%!
> 
> ...


Thank you for this post! Thank you for the tips on how to beat this!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Good advice I have been doing all these things and more and I am around 70% better than I was when I first got this crap. I also was feeling a bit of out it this morning so I had a killer 30 min cardio workout and feel much better now


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

stephanie3 said:


> Geeze, I haven't been here in almost 2 years, but I thought I'd come share with everyone what made me feel better!
> 
> After suffering with DR and occassionally feeling some DP for almost 2 years, and trying everything under the sun to get rid of this problem (except medications), I've learned there may be no way to make your DP/DR go away completely, but you can live a wonderful "normal" life at 90%!
> 
> ...


Hi Stephanie, thank you so much for returning and sharing this post with the DP community. I, too, suffer from OCD, so it is uplifting to hear that what worked for you, may help others who suffer from an anxiety disorder as well. Can't wait to read your full story soon! God Bless.


----------

